

Ask HN: Are you over social networking? What is next? - chuhnk

Social Networking, the hot topic for the past 5-6 years. Is anyone else over it? There are so many social networking and social media sites out there now and it seems like a new one is being launched every other week. I feel like it's been done one two many times and with every service that launches it begs the question, so what? I mean we already have decentralized social services and others to aggregate them into combined streams. Everything links to everything else, we get it, we are being overloaded with all this social content.<p>Should companies not be focusing on what's next rather than what has already been done? The social networking scene has been saturated, its time to move on.<p>What are your thoughts HN?
======
Travis
Well, the past 15 years have been about increasing the amount of data a person
sees. Then it was about producing content yourself. Then it was about social
networking, then producing content on those networks.

I think the search engines that are trying the social graph approach to
ranking might be onto something. Using all my friends to refine my searches
has some serious potential.

So, I'd say that I think the next big thing is filtering that firehose of
data.

------
hellotoby
De-centralized social networks, where users are in control of their own data
and are not required a visit any site in particular in order to access their
network.

Perhaps this will be in the form of a new network protocol, or more
realistically use some form of P2P or torrent style network.

------
dirtbox
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hype_cycle>

The next big thing might be some way to actually use the internet for
something productive. Crazy talk, I know.

